# using fluorescent in incandescent hood? 10gal, low-tech, low-light



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Screw in compact fluorescent (CFL) bulbs will be fine for plant growth. It is true that the spiral bulbs do not distribute as much light as the U shaped bulbs, due to restrike, but they can still be used. Of course, if you can find the U-shaped CFLs, then by all means, use them instead.

Depending on the canopy type, the CFL bulbs may or may not fit into the space. Most of the 13W or under bulbs are quite small, and should fit into the hood without any problems.

I do not think it is more costly to run CFL bulbs compared with a single fluorescent tube. The difference is probably miniscule.

I replace the screw-in fluorescents about once a year, or whenever they burn out. Then again, I am not very good at keeping track of how long I have used the bulbs, and I think I have used some for over 2 years now...


----------



## jwalls1082 (Jul 14, 2010)

I've had flourescents in my incandescent hood for over a year now and not had any trouble with the hood. I had tubes, but the wattage was lower than I wanted. Just a few minutes ago, I switched to 15w 6500K daylight CFL twisties. Getting them in the hood was a little tight, so I just unscrewed the reflector and bent it open just a little to give a small amount of air room around the sides.


----------



## red fish blue fish (Jul 19, 2010)

*Darkblade48,*
thanks alot! that really helps clear things up for me.  sometimes all the information just goes smoosh when you're absorbing it all at once. 

*jwalls1082,*
thanks for the tip on how to fit in the CFL spiral/twisties.  
I figure I'll need two 10watt 6500k bulbs for a low-light 10 gallon tank, which are probably the same physical size as the 15watt bulbs.


----------



## Tacct (Jul 25, 2010)

Some brands also make a "mini" spiral CFL if you decide to go that route. It isn't a huge difference in size but, at least with my hood, it made the difference of not touching the reflector/splash guard. example


----------



## jwalls1082 (Jul 14, 2010)

Walmart has some 10w flourescent U style that fit just like the incandescents that came with the hood, at least my local store did. They were back in their aquarium section. Might be worth looking at, however, I don't recall seeing if they were 6500K or not. I think they were about $5 each.


----------



## red fish blue fish (Jul 19, 2010)

thank you both for the options.  that'll help when I'm checking out tank options. I'll see if I can swing by a Walmart and a hardware store to check out what's available locally.


----------



## Chonda89 (Sep 25, 2010)

THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THIS THREAD. The lighting forum is so confusing. I'm glad to know that I can just do this because it sure seems a lot less complicated.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

Stress causes health issues. Stop it. 
If you haven't bought your spiral compacts yet, look for packaging that says "now smaller". You can get a "100 watt equivalent" daylight small bodied CFL that will more than meet your needs. They run 23 - 25 real watts. I used one on my son's 5.5 gallon and grew six species of plants and no appreciable algae after the first month.


----------



## djscotty (Sep 14, 2010)

jwalls1082 said:


> Walmart has some 10w flourescent U style that fit just like the incandescents that came with the hood, at least my local store did. They were back in their aquarium section. Might be worth looking at, however, I don't recall seeing if they were 6500K or not. I think they were about $5 each.



I have these for my 10gallon tank and they work awesome. Makes everything look better. I think they say 18 watts on them.


----------



## AdrienDeLaChicago (May 3, 2010)

I am grateful for this thread as well. I did not think to find bulbs at Lowe's but it looks like Lowe's carries the T8 bulbs that I was looking for at a better price.


----------

